# Milky radiator cap



## sefmags (Feb 15, 2016)

Brothers can you help me up with my a32. Everytime now i check my radiator cap it has some milky substance in it with some oil.. And when i start the engine with the radiator cap off and wait for operating temp in half the radiator starting to overflows but no bubbles. The engine run smooth and strong.. No water in tranny oil and engine oil. My only dilemma is the milky radiator cap.....

Sent from my Tab 728M 3G using Tapatalk


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Indicates a "blown" head gasket or something similar. Not completely blown, but probably bad enough. Might be acting like a one-way check valve...pushing combustion gasses out, but not letting water back in.
But could also be a dozen other things...cracked block, old/rotten coolant, to name a couple.

Flush/fill coolant.
Change the oil/filter.
Do a compression check, then do a leak-down check.

But...tell the rest of us what you haven't told us yet. Usually there's a back story. e.g. "Oh, I forgot to mention it's been overheated twice a day for the last 4 years. I haven't changed the oil since I got it 5 years ago. Would that have anything to do with it?" That sort of thing.
Otherwise we can play guessing games all year.


----------



## sefmags (Feb 15, 2016)

I dont have any issue regarding overheating engine for the past 3 years....since i got this car i already changed radiator because i notice that the upper plastic is cracked....the temp always stays in half even in soaring heat..... I already perform flush and fill of my coolant a week ago..but hat milky stuff still there...

During the 3years ...i replace dreaded maf sensor because the car always stalled... 2 ignition coils. Change the air intake to simota cone type. Change Intake manifold gasket it cracked causing rough idle... .i still havent open the cylinder head to change the gaskets but when i peep inside the oil cap i notice sludge build up....

Hopefully i dont have a cracked cylinder head....is it worth it if you just rebuild the head if theres a crack...or change to a new one....i really love this car because of its performance

Sent from my Tab 728M 3G using Tapatalk


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

If you haven't overheated it, then chances are against a cracked head, or block for that matter, still pretty decent for a bad head gasket though.
But, you'll never know until either you take off the heads and see what's what, do a compression check, or do a combustion leak test. Google it.


----------

